# Miles is a lovable medium-haired Lynx point Siamese found in a feral cat colony



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The TNR group Im with has been trapping down on the Mexican border. We found this cat which was abandoned in a colony trying to survive. Were getting him help and he improves daily. 

Were looking for a home for him. Its a challenge but he deserves a break. Here is his story! He is living in a special needs room at a friends house right now.










Petfinder Adoptable Cat | Siamese | Green Valley, AZ | Miles

This is what he looked like when we first took him in. 










Send good energy / prayers for a forever home!

The downer is a person quit our group cuz she said we _shouldnt _help him but euthanize him. We should use money that is spent on him for s/n. But we decided when we started the group wed always go the extra mile for cats we trapped feral or non feral so were committed to him to get him help and the best life possible! Which would be a forever home! But I faced this when I brought in two blind cats and two cats with limited eye sight and got them the help they needed.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Best of luck to you. That photo of when you found him is hard to see.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mitts&Tess, He's a Handsome Boy!
I'm glad you're giving him a chance to find a forever home!!
The one thing I've found with cats is they have an amazing ability to rebound from all kinds of things...if given the chance.
To bad about losing one of your people. ..
Maybe its for the best though...
You guys are doing an amazing job!


----------

